
Porphyromonas gingivalis in Alzheimer’s disease brains: Evidence for causation - pilingual
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/1/eaau3333
======
samstave
Does regularly using mouthwash, specifically hydrogen-peroxide as a wash, kill
this bacteria?

\---

Here is an NIH article on that idea... although I am not sure of its
conclusions as of yet - but some interesting language regarding this
interaction:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22745271](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22745271)

